# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Про дживу

## Alex

> Качественно живые существа равны Богу, а количественно - отличны, одновременное непостижимое единство и различие Бога и Его энергий - ачинтья бхеда-абхеда таттва - это философия Господа  Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
> 
> Бог - полное целое, живое существо - неотъемлемая частица полного целого. Частица не равна целому. Но целое включает в себя все части.


Как можно объяснить, что просветлённые мастера-имперсоналисты, познают бесконечность и у них получается отождествить себя с ней? Бесконечность - это ведь нечто невообразимое, и когда джива осознаёт, что она тождественна ей, в чём здесь проявляется количественное отличие от Бога?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Шрила Прабхупада называет такое отождествление последней ловушкой иллюзорной энергии.

----------


## Nandini

> Нет. Часть не может стать целым.


Почему же Кришна специально создал такие души, которые своим сознанием никогда не смогут быть равными Ему? Вот, наример, тольо из за этого души могут подвегргнуться влиянию майи и попасть в её сети, следствием чего являются страдания. Почему Кришна не создал их с таким же благоразумным сознанием, как у Него Самого? Ведь сам Он не поддаётся влиянию майи.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Почему же Кришна специально создал такие души, которые своим сознанием никогда не смогут быть равными Ему? Вот, наример, тольо из за этого души могут подвегргнуться влиянию майи и попасть в её сети, следствием чего являются страдания. Почему Кришна не создал их с таким же благоразумным сознанием, как у Него Самого? Ведь сам Он не поддаётся влиянию майи.



Потому , что Он создал нас как своих слуг. Любящих слуг... Но любовь и служение не должны быть по принуждению. Они предполагают свободу, поэтому такая свобода и предполагает возможность при желании уйти в материальный мир. "Свобода - это наш крест" : :smilies: :

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Божественная полнота включает в себя и такие крошечные частички Кришны, как индивидуальные души: надо же кому-то быть песчинками и травинками. А из-за своей крошечности такие души могут неправильно распорядится своей независимостью. Но, как пишет Шрила Прабхупада, она в любой момент может вернуться.

----------


## Nandini

но вопрос в том, для чего eму понадобились эти слуги? создал бы oн таких созданий, по ширине сознания равных ему, тогда не понадобилось ложное эго, и все были бы счастливы, наслаждаясь прибыванием на кришна-локе, и не было бы глупых проблем.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> но вопрос в том, для чего eму понадобились эти слуги? создал бы oн таких созданий, по ширине сознания равных ему, тогда не понадобилось ложное эго, и все были бы счастливы, наслаждаясь прибыванием на кришна-локе, и не было бы глупых проблем.


Такие уже созданы, они полностью имманентны Ему. Другое дело, как тут уже написали есть и другие - те кто выполняют роль песчинок - это мы с вами... Мы не на первых ролях в Кришна-лиле... Но одновременно нас никто не неволит на вторых ролях участвовать - можно оставаться в материальном мире... и думать о себе как о Боге...

----------


## Nandini

А кто это такие "другие", по широте сознания полностью подобные Ему? Кто они и чем занимаются?
Второй вопрос: если Кришна этих "других" уже создал, зачем Ему понадобились мы, слуги, да ещё  и с оганиченным сознанием? Ведь Он и сам самодостаточен. Чтобы показать как Он велик по сравнению с нами?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Есть экспансии Кришны категории вишну-таттва, такие, как господь Баларама, есть категории шакти-таттва: гопи, родственники, друзья. Все они занимаются тем, что служат Кришне, так как не отличны от Него. Есть категория джива-таттва - маленькие индивидуальные души, у них своя роль, они служат Кришне тем, что маленькие: как травинки и пылинки. Поскольку всё перечисленное - это тоже Кришна, вопрос о несамодостаточности отпадает. Также следует заметить, что Кришна служит всем остальным, так как Он - основа всего сущего.

----------


## Nandini

В чём же дживы провинились, что они были созданы дживами в категории дживa-таттва, и в чём заслуга тех богов, созданных в категории вишну-таттва? Несправедливость какая-то..

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

В нашем теле есть важные части - живот, голова, а есть не такие важные - пальцы, ногти, волосы. В чём они провинились? Да ни в чём. Но без пальцев - значит, инвалид, а  Кришна не инвалид. Вы бы согласились пальцы себе отрезать, из чувства "справедливости", потому только, что они не главные? На самом деле каждая часть важна на своём месте и счастлива в своём положении. Не думайте, что травинки духовного мира страдают - они блаженствуют, служа Кришне. Очень, очень редким из них приходит в голову мысль: а почему не я главная. Заметьте, что главный - это Кришна, все остальные не главные. Баларама отличается от Кришны только цветом тела, но никогда Кришне не завидует. Почему? Потому для зависти причин нет. Зависть - это ошибка, и некоторые дживы (очень, очень редко) могут ошибиться. Не знаю, что ещё написать.  :smilies:

----------


## Nandini

Спасибо Вам за ответ, но в моём понимнии, cправедливость со стороны Кришны могла бы выразиться в том, что он бы дал возможность всем дживам благодаря своим заслугам продвинуться до уровня вишну-таттвы, с которого уже невозможно поддасться действию материальной природы.

----------


## Эдвард

Зачем Вишну-таттва, если вы уже можете никогда не падать:


*"Тот, кто постиг трансцендентную природу Моего появления и Моих деяний, оставив тело, уже не никогда не родиться в материальном мире, но вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна.*"
БГ 4.9

Вот вам и личные заслуги - постижение природы Господа, и желаемый вами результат: "никогда не родится в материальном мире"  :smilies:

----------


## Nandini

"..наше положение ВСЕГДА ОСТАЕТСЯ ПОГРАНИЧНЫМ. В ЛЮБОЙ МОМЕНТ МЫ МОЖЕМ ПАСТЬ." Aniruddha das 23.02.2011 12:32 (Бхакти Вигьянa Госвами (Лекция по Гите, 2.62-72 Лос-Анджелес, 19.12.68)) 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1184

Не понимаю, так можем мы снова пасть из духовного мира, если его достигнем, или нет?

----------


## Alex

> Не понимаю, так можем мы снова пасть из духовного мира, если его достигнем, или нет?


Гита 8.15 и 8.16. 
"Придя ко Мне, великие души, йоги-преданные, никогда больше не возвращаются в этот бренный, полный страданий мир, ибо они обрели высшее совершенство"
"Все планеты материального мира, от высшей до низжей - это юдоль страданий, где каждый вынужден снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Но тот, кто достиг Моей обители, уже никогда не родиться здесь".

----------


## Эдвард

Потенциальная возможность пасть у души есть всегда, т.к. у неё есть свобода выбора и пограничная природа. Она вольна выбирать что ей угодно. Однако, джива имеющая опыт пребывания в материальном мире, уже никогда не возвращается обратно. Об этом говорят стихи из Бхагавад Гиты, которые процитировал ув. Алекс выше.

----------


## Эдвард

Снова скатываемся в тему падения души, оффтоп выходит. Нужно тему почистисть. 

2 Nandini
Все ваши вопросы так или иначе о положении души или её падении. На эту тему есть у нас есть целый ряд веток:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1184
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1620
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1653
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=430
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1663

Почитайте, там есть ответы на ваши вопросы.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> В чём же дживы провинились, что они были созданы дживами в категории дживa-таттва, и в чём заслуга тех богов, созданных в категории вишну-таттва? Несправедливость какая-то..


Супер! Блин, не досмотрел куда-то Кришна, явно. Какой он все-таки несправедливый.

----------


## Nandini

Спасибо вам, Эдвард,  я это уже читала об этом, потому-то и возникли такие вопросы.
Из всего вышесказанного я поняла, что джива, находяcь в обители Господа, однажды пала по незнанию того, какие отрицательные моменты могут её настигнуть в материальом мире, но пройдя через много круго рождений, она поняла преимущество нахождения в обители Господа, вернулась к нему, и, уже помня все эти отрицательные стороны материального мира, никгда не захочет возвращаться туда а предпочтёт оставаться пылинкой-травинкой в духовном мире.
Правильно ли моё рассуждение?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Это все майавада. Философия эволюция души от изначального небытия до лил Кришны обязательно приведет к тому, что и сам Кришна добрался до Своих лил из небытия.

----------


## Эдвард

> Правильно ли моё рассуждение?


Как я понимаю, да. 
Единственный момент, она делает это не по незнанию, а исходя из эмоциональных побуждений. У души есть две сферы жизни: рациональная (логика, знание) и эмоциональная. Мы можем знать что что-то не правильно, но делать это. Зависть - это продукт эмоциональной сферы, а уходим из духовного мира из-за зависти.
Обретя же эмоциональный опыт пребывания без Кришны, душа уже никогда не захочет обратно в материальный мир.

----------


## Nandini

Это значит, что эмоции, легко переходящие в ложное эго, присущи только джива-таттве тогда как у вишну-таттва категории душ такого свойства нет, верно? То есть эмоции душ категории вишну-таттва в ложное эго перерасти не могут?
Если так, то это- несправедливо со тороны создателя этих двух категорий душ.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Nandini, посмотрите, пожалуйста, определение справедливости. 



> В этическом аспекте С. выступает как равенство в возможности быть счастливыми и в обладании необходимыми для этого благами (для каждого — своими).

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Из всего вышесказанного я поняла, что джива, находяcь в обители Господа, однажды пала по незнанию того, какие отрицательные моменты могут её настигнуть в материальом мире....


В духовном мире чит-шакти проявленна полностью и "не-знания" там не может быть. "Отрицательные" или "положительные" моменты - это категории материального существования и их так же не может быть в духовном мире. Концепция "высшего" и низшего" - это материальная концепция. С духовной точки зрения все есть проявление Кришны и служение ему. Таким образом, вы пытаетсь понять как же мы "попали" в материальный мир с точки зрения этого мира, но не реальности. Для реальности не существует ни рабства обусловленности, ни свободы от нее.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Это все майавада. Философия эволюция души от изначального небытия до лил Кришны обязательно приведет к тому, что и сам Кришна добрался до Своих лил из небытия.


Да, майавада - это не наша философия. Но все равно, согласись, Кришна там делает некоторые дживы вишну-таттвами, кто успел, так сказать, а остальным достается незавидная доля быть джива-таттвами. Это несправедливо, ты согласен? Надо с этим что-то делать.

----------


## Nandini

Всё таки души в категории джива-таттва обладают неравными возможностями по сравнению с душами категории вишну таттва, то есть дживы не застрахваны от попадания в материальную иллюзию, где они могут потерять благостное состояние ума благодаря влиянию майи и стать несчастными, тогда как души категории вишну-таттва счастливы ВСЕГДА.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ну вот, тёплая компания борцов за справедливость тут собирается. Atul-Krishna das, Вриндавана Чандра дас и Nandini.  :kirtan:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Да, майавада - это не наша философия. Но все равно, согласись, Кришна там делает некоторые дживы вишну-таттвами, кто успел, так сказать, а остальным достается незавидная доля быть джива-таттвами. Это несправедливо, ты согласен? Надо с этим что-то делать.


Элементарно  :smilies: 




> Это значит, что эмоции, легко переходящие в ложное эго, присущи только джива-таттве тогда как у вишну-таттва категории душ такого свойства нет, верно? То есть эмоции душ категории вишну-таттва в ложное эго перерасти не могут?
> Если так, то это- несправедливо со тороны создателя этих двух категорий душ.


Да, несправедливо. Мы можем однажды почувствовать такую небываю разлуку с Кришной, попадая в маю и забывая о Нем. Это наше преимущество, а не ущербность. Впрочем, Он тоже нашел выход.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

небывалую

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

> Ну вот, тёплая компания борцов за справедливость тут собирается. Atul-Krishna das, Вриндавана Чандра дас и Nandini.


Не хватает Ленина на броневичке и марсельезы как звукового сопровождения...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Конечно, несправедливости в духовном мире много. Вот, например, вопиющая: "...Когда Радха и Кришна предаются любовным играм, девушки Враджа испытывают от этого даже большее удовольствие, чем Сама Радхарани..."

----------


## Эдвард

2 Nandini
Вишну-таттва - это не души, это внутренняя энергия Господа, по сути Он сам в разных формах. 

То что вы есть - это сбывшийся факт. И то что вы можете выбирать между майей и Кришной тоже. Ваше желание обвинить Кришну во всех бедах душ - это майа. Понять это очень просто. Допустим Кришна был не прав и как-то не правильно все устроил, что вы страдаете. Значит Он склонен ошибаться, значит он не Бог. Значит я не виноват в своих страданиях. Это в свою очередь дает рост ложному эго и полностью закрывает возможность духовного роста. И единственная альтернатива - наслаждать свои чувства. Наслаждая чувства мы все сильнее обуславливаемся и страдаем. И нет никакого выхода. Возникает вопрос: как может истинное заключение приводить к увеличению страданий? Истина ведет к вечному счастью. 

Другая ветка развития: Кришна создал меня совершенным и одно из совершенств - свобода выбора. Я не правильно её использую и поэтому страдаю. Виноват в страданиях только я, и только Господь может меня из этого положения выпутать, давая духовное знание. Я принимаю эту помощь и жизнь меняется в лучшую сторону счастья становится больше. И в конце концов я оказываюсь в духовном мире, где вечное счастье. Этот аргумент ведет к вечному счастью, значит он истинный. 

Вот и выбирайте: пытаться и дальше искать недостатки в Кришне или принять свою ошибку за свою и начать исправляться.  :smilies:  Это свобода выбора.

----------


## Nandini

Тогда непонятно то, что если дживы являются частью Кишны, то как в то же самое время они могут иметь свою собственную индивидуальность?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...Бесконечность - это ведь нечто невообразимое, и когда джива осознаёт, что она тождественна ей, в чём здесь проявляется количественное отличие от Бога?


думаю, в могуществе. Но в духовном мире нет зависти.

----------


## Эдвард

2 Nandini
Это вершина всей философии вед - ачиньтья бхеда-абхеда таттва, непостижимое единовременное единство и отличие Господа и Его энергий. Не смотря на то, что этот момент не постижим материальным умом, есть некоторые аналогии, которые дают некоторое представление об этом. 

Например, как Солнце и свет солнца. Хотя они едины и свет солнца без солнца не существует, в тоже время они отличны. 
Или как гран золота и золотоносная жила. Их качества едины, но количественно или в плане могущества, они разные. 

Так же и живое существо, являясь частью Господа, наделено теми же качествами, что и Господь. У Него есть свобода выбора и мы, созданные по Его подобию, тоже имеем это качество. Без индивидуальности, души были бы как роботы и с ними не возможно было бы строить отношения любви. Любовь подразумевает свободу в выборе объекта любви. Когда любить заставляют - это не любовь, а насилие. Такой подход не приносит счастья. 

Мы видим на практике, что у меня свое сознание, у вас свое и у Господа свое. Мы индивидуальны. Это уже состоявшийся факт. Чтобы понять все тонкости своей индивидуальности и индивидуальности Господа, необходима духовная практика. В процессе которой душа во первых осознает свою индивидуальность - самоосознание, во вторых постигает положение Господа, как высшую индивидуальность и отношения между нами и Господом - Бхакти. 

Так как духовное знание - самое ценное, что есть в материальное мире, то за него необходимо заплатить. Цена - преданность и служение Господу:

*"Тем, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я даю разум, который помогает им придти ко Мне.*"
БГ 10.10

Если вы хотите глубоко разобраться в этом вопросе, то без духовной  практики это невозможно. А судя по вашим вопросам вы этого хотите  :smilies:

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> дживы ....., где они могут потерять благостное состояние ума благодаря влиянию майи и стать несчастными....


Не совсем так. Вернее, совсем не так. Счастье и несчастье - это целиком желание дживы, это ее выбор, это ее, наше с вами состояние, наше отношение к реальности во-вне и внутри нас. Само живое существо является причиной счастья или страдания самого себя. Но все это все равно иллюзия, и счастье и страдание. Для дживы не существует ни счастья, ни страданий этого материального мира.

Счастье и страдания - категории материального мира, мира двойственности. Если мы этими категориями, материальными, захотим понять природу Кришны и дживы, то думаю результат будет не очень - он будет материальный.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Виновата ли джива в том ,что забыла о Кришне и пала в материальный мир?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Виновата ли джива в том ,что забыла о Кришне и пала в материальный мир?


 слово "виновата" связано со страданием. это для этого мира.

----------


## Эдвард

Виновность всегда подразумевает неправильное использование свободы выбора, так так джива приходит в материальный мир по своему выбору - желание наслаждаться отдельно, то и виновата в этом она.

----------


## Gennadijjj

А виновата ли джива в том ,что наделена способностью совершать ошибки и принимать неправильные решения ?

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

Правильное-неправильное - вопрос философский. Свобода воли и свобода выбора предполагает возможность ею злоупотребить. Джива способна направлять сознание на материю (асат) и на дух (сат). Этого нельзя отнять. Направляя сознание на материю - она сама окрашивается в асат. почему она так делает? кто знает. Проблема дживы в том, что она - маленькая и ей сложно вырваться из-под влияния материи. Кришна - управляет материей. Джива как частица Кришны - тоже хочет управлять материей. 
Правильно и неправильно - это из понятий дхарма и адхарма. Дхарма дживы - сложна и в некоторой степени противоречива. Она - вечная неотьемлимая частица Кришны. Это значит, что она - часть, то есть должна служить целому, а с другой стороны, как частица она должна обладать независимостью. Эти два противоречия разрешаются если понять, что джива может по доброй воле служить Кришне. Два других варианта (если она будет служить насильно и если она по доброй воле откажется от служения) будут неполными, потому невыгодными. Но мы можем выбрать и невыгодный вариант.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Если джива падает ,значит она не понимает последствий своей заинтересованности материальной энергией? Понимает ли она ,что ей придется страдать?

----------


## Эдвард

Почитайте книгу "Наше изначальное положение" и послушайте лекцию Враджендра Кумара Прабху "Падение души", в них есть ответы на ваши вопросы в развернутом виде.

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

Может и не понимает. Там в духовном мире - всё по-другому. Вспомнилась история "потоп в пустыне". Там джива на мгновенье посмотрела на материю и прожила целую жизнь в материальном мире...
Это в материальном мире мысли - это одно, речь - другое, желание - третье, а осуществление - четвёртое. В духовном мире, только мысль появляется -"а как там в материальном мире?" и Вы сразу оказываетесь в материальном мире. Фактора времени нет. Мы на мгновенье отвернулись от Кришны, и никак не прервём это мгновенье. Потому и нужно развить такие отношения, чтобы даже мысли не было.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Было бы проще понять ,если предположить ,что джива падает ,чтобы  получить определенный опыт  и вернуться и ,что это падение заранее предусмотрено Богом .А иначе получается ,что бог наделил дживу свойствами которые могут ей навредить.На счет мгновения ,не очень понятно.Мгновение это тоже время.Там где нет времени и мгновений нет.

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

Не предусмотрено в том смысле, что Кришна никогда не знает, отвернётся от Него джива или нет. это - добровольный выбор. Оно предусмотрено в том смысле, что на такой случай имеется материальная природа.
Что такое навредить? Джива ведь не меняется, просто покрывается маей. Майя - тоже энергия Кришны. Свобода предполагает возможность ею злоупотребить. Это извечный спор приверженцев тоталитарного режима (где фактически так как свободы нет, человек и закон нарушить не может, за ним всегда следят) и свободного общества (где порядок держится на отношениях и убеждениях человека, за ним по пятам никто не ходит). 
Материальный опыт - это карма. Она не имеет никакой ценности, потому в Гите рекоммендуется от неё избавиться. Потому ничего хорошего в материальном опыте - нет.
Можно спорить о терминах, но время по Ведам - это не то, что мы под временем обычно понимаем. Время - это неумолимая сила, необратимо меняющая мир. Время показывает нашу беспомощность и приносит нам плоды наших действий. В духовном мире такого времени нет. Там есть вечность. Миг - понятие условное. Но даже в этом условном понимании есть смысл. Миг - это промежуток, когда мы моргаем. В духовном мире мы закрыли глаза, чтобы не видеть Кришны. Когда откроем - окажется, что только моргнули.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Кришна всеведующий ,как Он может не знать? На сколько я понимаю Он знает все ,как в материальном мире (прошлое настоящее и будущее )так и в духовном .Он знает будущее и значит знает когда мы вернемся к Нему и правильно было бы предположить ,что он знал когда мы отвернемся от Него.

----------


## Gennadijjj

По поводу мгновения ,видимо все же аналогия не правильная ,мгновение относится к материальному  времени. А там его нет.На этот счет есть мнение (читал где то),что душа и не падала никогда.Правдо это с трудом укладывается в голове .Ведь мы привыкли ,что одно следует за другим - сначало падение ,потом возвращение.

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

почитайте на эту тему книгу, которую Вам порекоммендовали. И что говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Я сказал всё, что мог.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Ок ,но я не жду ответа лично от вас .

----------


## Gennadijjj

Можно предположить,что джива осознанно приходит в материальный мир ,зная о последствиях ,чтобы поиграть в эту игру из любви к Кришне и зная ,что она все равно вернется назад. Но это конечно всему противоречит.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Очень прошу не отвечать мне классикой жанра : "ЭТО из сферы непостижимого","ты осквернённый неофит,тебе не понять,сначала в саттву войди" и т.п. Кришна дал знание даже о самых сокровенных истинах и процессах,описанных в "Говинда Лиламрите" Шрилы Кришнадаса Кавираджа Госвами,например,так почему же нету доступного пониманию  знания о каких-то джива-таттве,карме и т.д.? Странно,не правда ли? Эта тема непостижимее сокровенных игр Радха-Кришны смысл которых  доступен пониманию лишь святым???


Как раз "Говинда Лиламрита" и подобные произведения - для парамахамс. Если их будем читать мы, то ничего сокровенного там не увидим.

----------


## Эдвард

2 Ренат



> почему я должен играть в игру Кришны в той роли,которую я не просил?


С чего вы взяли, что вас заставляют "играть" в то, что вы не просили? 





> Я не выбирал свою "породу" татастхи, следовательно и всё остальное тоже.


Ваша природа татастхи - состоявшийся факт и от этого никуда не деться. Однако это не лишение свободы, а её предоставление - возможность выбирать, как дальше поступать со своей свободой. При правильном использовании свободы, природа души приносит ей огромное счастье. При неправильном, начинает приносить страдания и именно в этот момент возникает идея "Бог виноват в моих страданиях, т.к. наделил меня такой природой", но если разобраться кто виноват в страданиях, то четко видно - джива делает выбор, за который страдает. Поэтому сваливать на Бога претензии о "неправильной конституциональности" - следствие нежелания души правильном пользоваться своей свободой выбора, знакомства с негативными последствиями использования свободы. Но есть еще и позитивное использование свободы выбора, которое приносит душе полное удовлетворение и дает понимание ценности своего положения. 

Причина всех претензий к кому-либо всегда одна - страдания. А страдания приходят в результат не правильной деятельности. Тот кто понимает это, получает возможность вырваться из материального мира. 





> мы игрушки,и главный трюк- это нам смириться со своей участью и  простить(как бы чудовищно это не звучало) Кришну,и обрести за этот  подвиг освобождение. Или не так всё?


Это не так. Кришна не станет обрекать кого-то на ужасные страдания материального бытия, просто чтобы поиграть. В любой игре есть всегда 2 стороны и две свободы выбора. Кришна играет только с теми, кто хочет с Ним играть. Поэтому, если душа оказывает в материальных играх - это её свобода выбора. 
Проблема понимания этого момента заключается в том, что мы никак не можем уловить одну тонкую вещь - любой наш выбор всегда соответствует планам Господа, и это никоим образом не лишает нас свободы выбирать.


2 Генадий



> Кришна всеведующий ,как Он может не знать? На сколько я понимаю Он знает  все ,как в материальном мире (прошлое настоящее и будущее )так и в  духовном .Он знает будущее и значит знает когда мы вернемся к Нему и  правильно было бы предположить ,что он знал когда мы отвернемся от Него.


Все верно, одно из качеств Кришны - Он знает все, т.к. все пребывает в нем  :smilies: 





> Было бы проще понять ,если предположить ,что джива падает ,чтобы   получить определенный опыт  и вернуться и ,что это падение заранее  предусмотрено Богом .А иначе получается ,что бог наделил дживу  свойствами которые могут ей навредить.На счет мгновения ,не очень  понятно.Мгновение это тоже время.Там где нет времени и мгновений нет.


Если принять ваше предположение, то Кришна обрекает дживу на страдания, без её воли. Кришна наделает свободой и само собой знает, что джива может использовать её не правильно, в чем иначе свобода-то? Однако джива сама делает выбор, какой - Кришна знает, так как он знает все. С позиции Кришны все предопределено, с позиции души - свобода выбора. Это очень сложно понять, линейная логика здесь не работает. Необходима другая логика - логика шастр. Также, необходимо всегда учитывать - мы не поймем как в Кришне уживаются все противоречия с помощью логики. Противоречия как раз возникают на уровне логики, а Кришна находится выше логики.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А кто говорил, не могу вспомнить, инфы много, точный источник не укажу, мол Кришна хочет наслаждаться в лилах с дживами, и посему распространяет кусочки, песчинки из брахмаджьёти в мат. мир, дабы джива развила именно лилу с Кришной, если же (как раз), по теории майявади лила не развивается, а джива просто очищается от всего, то возвращается в свою изначальную природу - брахмаджьёти, и посему (уже как пишет Прабхупада) это не высшая цель, и джива в этом случае опять падает в мат.мир. дабы именно развить лилу.

Если говорить про страдания, то они иллюзорны, в мире существует много миниатюр, заркала - дабы понять что-либо. Например мы даже сейчас смотрим с улыбкой на наши "страдания" в детстве, проблемы и тревоги. И когда, допустим, окажемся в духовном мире, будем тоже смотреть на мат.мир с улыбкой.

Рассуждения :о)

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Это уже карма (причина и следствия). Сначала надо очиститься, потом развить лилу. А лучше всего Преданное служение.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Эдвард ,джива может выбрать одно из двух и на сколько я понимаю благодаря своим качествам ,выбирает и то и другое ,как пограничная энергия ,а значит выбора у нее нет.Рано или поздно она выбирает материальный мир. Выбор только в том когда падать и когда возвращяться,хотя и это предрешено.Получается эллюзия выбора.Но это конечно поверхностные рассуждения ,конечно понять ничего невозможно ,потому ,что часть не может осознать целое.

----------


## Gennadijjj

По началу все кажется не справедливым ,но ведь мы не знаем ,что было до падения .Если бы знали ,то и подругому рассуждали бы.

----------


## Gennadijjj

А потом ,тот кто точно знает ,что он душа а не тело и все вокруг тоже,то конечно он понимает ,что страдания эллюзорны .А вот кто не уверен ,что он душа ,тот конечно будет сомневаться -просто так он страдает или во имя чего-то ? Если быть уверенным на 100% ,что Кришна существует а ты вечная душа ,то эти временные страдания пустяк.Загвоздка в том ,что сто процентной уверенности нет.

----------


## jivaji

> Как можно объяснить, что просветлённые мастера-имперсоналисты, познают бесконечность и у них получается отождествить себя с ней? Бесконечность - это ведь нечто невообразимое, и когда джива осознаёт, что она тождественна ей, в чём здесь проявляется количественное отличие от Бога?


Здесь - ни в чем не проявляется. Бесконечность - это лишь один из трех аспектов дживы, а именно сат, вечность. Другие два - чит и ананда - остаются вне познания имперсоналистов. Но даже находясь за пределами их опыта, они все равно существуют вечно, так как являются неотъемлемыми аспектами или качествами души. За отсутствием знания о том, кто такой Бхагаван (имя, форма, качества, игры), имперсоналисты делают ложный (поскольку не охватывает остальных аспектов знания) вывод о том, что я есть То, только на основании одного факта - тождественность "материи" души (т.е. духа) "материи" высшей души. Они просто не учитывают остальные факты, поэтому это неполное знание, на котором они основываются. Следовательно, их выводы не могут претендовать на окончательность. Да, мы тождественны Богу качественно - Он - сат и мы - сат. На этом все, точка. Дальше им ничего не нужно. Это только абхеда. Но даже это не отменяет факта вечной отделенности - бхеда.
А как раз то, о чем Вы спрашиваете, представляет собой уже бхеду - отличие души от Бога. Ну, имперсоналисты не хотят от Него отличаться, поэтому и не принимаю или не видят (или не хотят видеть) факта бхеды.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А виновата ли джива в том ,что наделена способностью совершать ошибки и принимать неправильные решения ?


А какая тут вообще вина? Может вы хотели сказать, является ли джива  причиной этого?

----------


## jivaji

> А виновата ли джива в том ,что наделена способностью совершать ошибки и принимать неправильные решения ?


Подмена понятий. Джива наделена способностью совершать *выбор*. Следствием выбора (решения, привального или неправильного) являются ошибки или отсутствие таковых. Если джива принимает ответственность за тот или иной выбор, то она автоматом становится причиной или виновником того, что она получает в результате. Если не принимает ответственности - все равно становится причиной. А если совершает выбор на основании понимания того, что результат зависит о Кришны, то тогда ответственность на Нем. В последнем случае, конечно, такая джива есть преданным Господа.

----------


## jivaji

> А какая тут вообще вина? Может вы хотели сказать, является ли джива  причиной этого?


Это знаковый ответ Вриндавана Чандры!!! Под номером 777, воть. Ну, или вопросы, а не ответ.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Причиной всех причин является Кришна .Мы падшие души ,отвернулись от Кришны ,не надо было отварачиваться.Как бы сами виноваты ,поделом нам .Но ведь Кришна является причиной всех причин.Значит причиной того, что душа отвернулась от Кришны являетля Кришна? Почему тогда глупцы ,негодяи итп. ? Мне просто кажется ,что так все и задумано,но я конечно не уверен ,просто рассуждаю.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Вопрос потому и остается открытым, что остается желание отделенной жизни. А не наоборот. Желания определяют тип веры и философии в человеке. Дело в том, что сначала гораздо важнее понимать, что здесь не место для души, и что соответственно у нее есть намного более естественное место в духовном мире. Пока этого понимания не будет, не придет и понимание высшей любви. Это согласуется с тем, что Прабхупада говорил по вопросу поисков причин изначальной зависти. Он говорил, что важнее узнать, как отсюда выбраться, чем почему мы сюда попали. Тебя хотят забрать в духовный мир, а ты стоишь, упираешься и задаешь бесконечные вопросы. А почему "Кришна"? А почему не блм-блм и не гу-гу?

----------


## Толя

> ... Фактора времени нет. Мы на мгновенье отвернулись от Кришны, и никак не прервём это мгновенье. Потому и нужно развить такие отношения, чтобы даже мысли не было.


Спасибо, мне очень понравилось ваше сообщение.
И, хочу добавить.
Не каждому выпадает шанс, прикоснуться к этому знанию, знанию Бога, Вед. Это знание открывается только в гуне благости, но мы не находимся на этом уровне. Но по милости Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады, мы можем непосредственно практиковать это знание в том положении сознания, какое оно есть на данный момент. Недавно прочел лекцию Чайтаньи Чандра Чаран Махараджа, он говорит, не забывайте об этом. Так же он говорит, что для начала нужно стать человеком, подняться до Сатва гуны, там все станет ясно, там все двери откроются автоматически, не нужно черезмерных усилий. Мы же хотим сразу Бога, сразу назад, сразу как должно быть, это Раджас. Все нормально, Кришна хочет нашего возвращения, даже больше чем мы, мы вечные частички, бесконечно малые. Нам не нужно боятся, спорить, нужно практиковать сознание Кришны, только посредством преданного служения можно постичь Его. Он непостижим, можно бесконечно говорить об этом, так и не поняв сути. Господь причина всех причин, наши ограниченные возможности, не позволят нам понять Его. Нужно погрузиться в процесс, тогда все встанет на свои места. Как говорил Е.Б.М. Шрила Прабхупада, какой смысл облизывать банку с медом - возьмите и попробуйте сам мед.
Харе Кришна!
Вот кстати вырезка



> А низшее человеческое существо живет жадностью и вожделением. Всё, что нам нужно – подняться до человеческого уровня, а там естественно откроются эти двери, не нужно будет каких-то усилий. Когда ребенок маленький, ему 5 лет, вы же ему не объясните, что такое отношения между мужчиной и женщиной? А вырастет, естественно поймет, сам. Итак, нам нужно вырасти, то есть человек это качество, это миссия, это задача, это определенная цель жизни, нужно утвердиться в этом. Если мы все стремимся к одной цели, у нас не будет никогда никаких разногласий.


Ссылка на лекцию (часть 3)

----------


## jivaji

> "Если джива принимает ответственность за тот или иной выбор, то она автоматом становится причиной или виновником того, что она получает в результате. "- предположим что это так,-


Это факт. Предполагать тут нечего.




> я,из-за несовершенной своей природы, повёлся на рекламную компанию вредного для жизни продукта(матреал),


Ваша природа совершенна изначально. Вы не ущербны по природе. То, что вы называете несовершенством - это свобода. Вы пользуетесь этой свободой и получаете результат. Вы можете оставить своего начальника и уйти к другому. Или самому сатть начальником. Но как только вы уходите, старый начальник уже не несет за вас ответственности. Быть начальником круто, почему я не могу быть начальником сам? "Нет проблем" - говорит Начальник - "Вот тебе место - иди и управляй." Никакой рекламы. Привлекательна сама идея рулить, вот и все. 




> и автоматом стал преступником и изгоем(по закону придуманному самим производителем продукта,который по совместительству также является владельцем всех миров,и моей экзистенции в частности)


Нет. Это не происходит автоматом - процесc постепенный и полностью может контролироваться дживой. Но вот один момент - производитель продукта всегда готов оказывать помощь и содействие. т.е., заботиться о дживе. Даже инструкцию к пользованию мат миром придумал и издал.




> осуждённым на бесчисленные страдания в тюрьме этого живодёрского мира,


Да, но вы сами довели себя то такого существования. Это ваша ответственность.




> для выхода из которого я должен признать себя виновным во всех тяжких грехах(которые совершил под воздействием впаренного мне производителем продукта).Получается так.


Красота, богатство, сила, слава - это все очень привлекательно, поскольку исходит от Кришны - это его энергии. Не удивительно, что джива привлекается этими энергиями. Но помимо них есть их источник. И вот источник лучше. чем энергия. Наслаждаться энергией - второй сорт. Лучше взаимодействовать с источником, тогда джива увидит, что эти энергии - не совсем то, чего хочется. И тогда джива становится совершенной. Тогда к нулю т.н. несовершенства добавляется единица совершенного совершенства.
Для выхода необходимо признать, что у все, в т.ч. и продукт и джива, имеют источник. Без источника ничего не выходит. Даже сдесь. Джива будет страдать до тех пор, пока не поймет, что есть источник и что если склонить перед ним голову, то все страдания мистическим образом заканчиваются. Это и есть совершенство.




> Да как ни смотри,всё равно модель всё та же: Верховный управляющий,его номенклатура,и чернь(пограничные унтерменши (причем,замечу,унтерменши по задумке самого создателя,а не в следствии своей сознательной деградации),которой можно играть в очень занимательные игры.При чём представив всё таким образом,что они(чернь то есть),как бы сами ещё и виноваты в том,что сотворены неполноценными и способными сделать неправильный выбор.


До тех пор, пока джива думает, что она неполноценна, она будет нести ответственность за свои выборы. Понять необходимо то, что джива совершенна. Но совершенным дживу делает признание источника и склонение своей головы перед ним. 




> (Пожалуйста,не отвечайте мне -"ты переносишь материальные примеры на духовную реальность","а сколько ты читаешь кругов?","чтобы это понять нужно чисто воспевать","ты просто верь в любовь и тебе воздастся" и т.п.).


А почему вам так не отвечать? Ведь вы общаетесь с теми, кто практикует. И поскольку знание приходит в результате именно практики, а не изучения философии или чтения книг то эти преданные и отвечают вам из своего опыта. Они просто хоят, чтобы ваши страдания прекратились вот и все. Но вы не хотите послушать их. Вместо этого, кажется, вы хотите их убедить в том, что лучше жить без Кришны. Да, Он автократ, он Верховный УПРАВЛЯЮЩИЙ и Он вообще Самый крутой, Он настолько крутой, что нам даже и не снилось! Но есть у Него и другая сторона. Можно даже сказать, ничего общего с Его начальством не имеющая. Но эта природа Его не всем сразу видна. Сначала видна Его мощь и авторитаризм. 




> Вопрос остаётся открытым: как во всём этот увидеть любовь?


Даже если сын оставит родителя, родитель всегда его примет назад.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> - вопрос остаётся открытым,потому что вразумительного ответа на него никто дать не может.


По-моему, ответы все очень хорошие, с желанием помочь.



> Дело в том,что я,допустим,понял,что этот мясной ад не место для души,но из этого не следует что я ДОЛЖЕН стремиться туда,где я никогда не был,ради того кого я никогда не видел и чьи мотивации мне не понятны.


Чтобы понять, куда стремиться, существуют священные писания, святые личности, гуру. Шри Кришна говорит в БГ: "Цель всех Вед - постичь Меня".



> Вкалывать(читай совершать аскезы/ягьи) тут ради того чтобы получить УДО,будучи запертым здесь ни за что,а так,по плану чей-то игры,без ясного объяснения тебе причины твоей вины(если бы Вас осудили за то,чего Вы вообще не помните,и дали какое-то невнятное объяснения к твоему,так сказать,составу преступления,суть которого сводится к тому,что ты всё сам знал,просто мол захотелось тебе самому в тюряшку строго режима,как бы Вы себя чувствовали?).


Надо разбираться. Не всё сразу может быть понятно, но процесс очищения (аскезы, ягьи) постепенно сделает своё дело.



> Без убеждённости в наличии любви у конечной цели и общего понимания причин и следствий(всё это в условиях бесконечных мук,прошу обратить внимание) предлагать маленькому и ограниченному,со слабым сердцем(хридаядаурбалья,или как там)существу,преодолевать себя(то есть свою ложную природу,в которую тебя запеленали по правилам не твоей игры) каждый момент своего существования,ради обретения какой-то бесценной любви к тому,кто его обрёк на эти муки просто из за того что он обладает не только милостивой,но и ещё игривой природой,


Просто милосердие не очень привлекательно. Именно игривая природа Кришны делает его столь привлекательным. Войти в игры Радхи-Кришны - высшее желание.



> просто из-за того,что создатель желал насладиться самыми разными отношениями с душами в самых разных условиях жизни(см.Джайва-дхарма 2.16),


В этих играх две стороны, и трудно сказать, кто наслаждается больше.



> Где,где здесь свобода,


Ну, с этим уж ничего не поделаешь: "Господь Кришна – Верховная Личность, единовластный творец. Его воле подчинены все".



> любовь,в каком месте?


Смысл игр Кришны - в обмене любовью. В том месте, где мы сейчас, любовь в явном виде находится в сердцах чистых преданных, а в наших сердцах она дремлет.

В общем, обвинения в адрес Кришны сводятся к тому, что мы способны ошибиться. Какие могут быть альтернативы? 
1.В том, чтобы нас вообще не было. Но желание не быть, "аннигиляции", возникает лишь под влиянием материальной обусловленности, оно никак не соответствует нашей духовной, истинной природе.
2. Чтобы у нас не было свободы воли. Но "Бабаджи ответил: «Свобода воли – истинное сокровище. В материальном мире много неодушевленных материальных предметов. Ни одному из них не доступна эта драгоценность – свобода воли. Именно потому неодушевленные предметы не имеют в наших глазах особой ценности и значения. Если бы индивидуальная душа не обладала независимостью, она была бы такой же малоценной и малозначительной, как неодушевленные предметы".

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Джайву-дхарму перечитайте,уважаемый jivaji и не пишите отсебятины.


Это вы напрасно. Не подходящий тон для нормального обсуждения.

----------


## Gennadijjj

А все таки лучше пострадать ради игр Кришны (даже толком не понимая всех ньюансов )и потом вечно быть счастливым ,чем страдать просто по законам вселенной ,если представить ,что Бога нет. Мысль о том ,что есть возможность жить вечно и счастливо мне лично внушает надежду .

----------


## jivaji

> -как ограниченное может быть совершенным?Вот решил я стать начальником,но почему тогда я им не стал,а стал зеком в концлагере?


Ограниченный дух становится совершенным. когда восстанавливает свою изначальную связь с безграничным духом. 
В противном случае он так и останется зеком. 
Этот концлагерь - чудо, если воспринимать его как творение Бога. Если же воспринимать его как то, что возникло само по себе и для царя зверей - человека, то тогда если человек называет себя царем - пусть он и рулит нормально. Беда только в том, что человек не царь. Примите факт существования Верховного Царя. Склоните свою гордую голову к Его стопам - и тогда весь миру будет для Вас напоминанием о Нем. Чаитанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж говорит: предложите Кришне свою квартиру и тогда Он поселится в ней. Он не заберет ее, куда Он ее денет? Но Он прийдет и будет в ней жить. Вместе с Вами.




> - полностью контроллируется дживой???Это как же?


Да. Именно. Ведь разве вы не контролируете момент совершения выбора?




> Я из татастхи просто взгляд свой бросил на материальный мир,


Не важно. Важно, что вы и есть татастха. И в этом перед вами выбор. либо туда, либо сюда. Вообще-то, хорошо, что у нас ест ьсознание. У внешней энергии его и нет вовсе.




> Производитель продукта создаёт такую ситуацию,в которой какой-то процент избирателей по любому сделают неправильный выбор,падут в океан страданий за это,и он им готов оказать помощь и содействие-ну апофеоз справедливости и великодушия.


Но при этом у них всегда есть возможность вернуться. И эту возможность тоже ОН оставляет. Хотите идти гулять - идите и гуляйте. Нагуляетесь прийдете. Интересно. а что бы вы писали на форуме, если бы вообще не было выбора?




> Если бы я знал что то-то и то-то приведёт к тому-то и к тому-то,с начала каждого своего очередного рождения(то есть помнил бы опыт полученный в прошлых инкарнациях),тогда можно сказать,что мне дали инструкцию,а я её сознательно отверг.Однако всё так не обстоит.


Вашу карму вы можете видеть, посмотрев на себя и оценив свою жизнь. Это и будет ваша карма - то, как вы живете, какой у вас царь, что вы едите, как ходите ( :smilies: ) что говорите и т.д. Это все - ваша карма. Теперь пользуясь сознанием и разум, сделайте выбор в пользу того, оставаться сдесь или уйти туда, где каждый шаг - танец и каждое слово - песня. Эта метафора, впрочем, требует определенного чувства красоты  :smilies: .




> - Джайву-дхарму перечитайте,уважаемый jivaji и не пишите отсебятины.


Давайте лучше вместе. Приведите текст и обсудим. Если я ошибся, я постараюсь поправить свое понимание.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Ренат ,я думаю нам просто не могут правильно объяснить ,потому ,что сами не все знают. К тому же вы забываете про то ,что мы безконечно малые частички безконечно большого Бога и в принципе не можем его понять. Нам остается надеятся ,что все ,что Он делает это всем на благо ,лишь бы только источники из которых мы черпаем знание были истинными .Вы ведь наверно знаете ,что с помощью религий  и различных верований из покон веков власть имущие управляли простыми людьми, а для этих целий можно и выдумать своего бога и религию. Мои опасения лежат в этой плоскости ,я тоже думаю ,что Бог есть ,но не уверен какая именно религия истинная,какое писание именно о нем.Хотелось бы ,чтобы все ,что мы знаем о Кришне было правдой ,мне Он нравится .

----------


## Gennadijjj

К стати Ренат ,на чем основана ваша уверенность ,что Бог есть ?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Исчерпывающий ответ Шрилы Прабхупады на тему падения души:

Падение души

 В этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что на самом деле наше место — в духовном мире, с Кришной, а то ужасное состояние, в котором мы оказались в материальном мире, мы создали сами, подобно тому как но сне в уме человека порой могут возникать страшные картины. Отвечая на наше желание, Кришна дал нам возможность забыть о Нем (апрель 1972 года, Токио).

 шри-шука увача атма-майам рте раджан
 парасйанубхаватманах на гхатетартха-самбандхах
 свапна-драштур иванджаса

 «Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал: О царь, если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом? Эта связь подобна сну, в котором спящий видит, как действует его тело» (Бхаг., 2.9.1).

 Многие люди допытываются: «Как могло живое существо пасть в материальный мир, если оно находилось рядом с Кришной?» Ответ на этот вопрос содержится и данном стихе. Падение живого существа происходит из-за влияния материальной энергии Господа. На самом деле душа не падает. Приводится такой пример: когда мимо луны проплывают облака, кажется, что она движется. На самом же деле она стоит на месте. Так и душа, являясь духовной искрой Верховного Господа, никогда не падает. Однако она думает: «Я упала; я материальна; я — тело».

 Душа никак не связана с телом. Мы можем в этом легко убедиться. Тело проходит через ряд изменений, а затем умирает, но я остаюсь тем же самым. Мысль о том, что мы связаны с телом, появляется из-за влияния иллюзорной энергии Кришны. Эта энергия вступает в действие, когда мы забываем о Кришне.
 Иными словами, наше ложное отождествление себя с телом — следствие того, что мы забыли о Господе. Мы хотели забыть Кришну, покинуть Его, чтобы наслаждаться материальным миром, и Кришна предоставил нам такую возможность. Например, если вы играете в спектакле и действительно ощущаете себя царем, вы сможете сыграть очень хорошо. Но если вы думаете: «Я — Карандхара*», вы не сможете убедительно сыграть роль царя. Вы должны ощущать себя царем. Если вы играете роль царя, вы должны верить в то, что вы — царь, иметь силу духа царя. Вы должны забыть о том, что вы — Карандхара. Тогда вы сыграете очень хорошо, и зрители это оценят. Но если вы думаете: «Я, Карандхара, играю роль царя», ваша игра не будет достаточно убедительной.
 Итак, поскольку мы хотели играть роль Кришны, верховного наслаждающегося, Кришна дал нам такую возможность: «Хорошо, почувствуйте себя Мной». Это чувство: «Я повелитель, я царь, я Кришна, я Бог» — создано Кришной: «Ладно, если хотите играть роль царя, Я научу вас».

 Задача режиссера заключается в том, чтобы вы прочувствовали роль. Однажды в молодости я играл Адвайту Ачарью в пьесе о Господе Чайтанье. Наш постановщик, Амритлал Бозе, все время твердил мне: «Почувствуй себя Адвайтой Ачарьей». Благодаря его усилиям мне удалось так хорошо сыграть эту роль, что все зрители в зале плакали. Хотя сама пьеса была довольно поверхностной, она произвела сильное впечатление на публику.

 Точно так же у нас нет ничего общего с материальным миром, но иллюзорная энергия приучила нас думать: «Я индиец», «Я американец», «Я интеллектуал», «Я простой рабочий», «Я то», «Я это», «Я должен делать то-то», «У меня столько обязанностей». Все это различные виды иллюзии. Мы не имеем ничего общего со всей этой чепухой, но относимся к ней очень серьезно: «Я должен действовать так-то и так-то. Я то, я это».
 З
 десь объясняется: атма-майам рте раджан парасйа-пубхаватманах. «Если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом?» Во сне человек может закричать: «Тигр! Тигр! Спасите!» Если ря¬дом находится кто-то бодрствующий, он удивится: «Какой тигр? Чего ты кричишь?» Однако спящий действительно убежден в том, что на него напал тигр.

 В этом стихе приводится пример сна: на гхатетартха-самбандхах свапна-драштур иванджаса. Невозможно объяснить связь души с телом иначе, как уподобить ее сну, и котором человек создает воображаемую ситуацию. Ему спится тигр, и он испытывает страх. На самом деле бояться нечего — никакого тигра нет. Это всего лишь сон.

 Точно так же мы создали материальный мир и материальную деятельность. Люди постоянно поглощены суетой: «О, я управляющий; я владелец завода; я то, я это; мы знаем его политику; нам нужно обойти конкурентов». Все это подобно сну — свапна-драштур иванджаса.

Итак, если кто-то спрашивает: «Когда мы соприкоснулись с материальной природой?», ответ состоит в том, что мы с ней не соприкасались. Под влиянием внешней энергии мы лишь думаем, что связаны с ней. В действительности мы не падали. Мы не можем пасть. Мы лишь создали ситуацию, в которой думаем, будто пали. На самом деле эту ситуацию создал Кришна. Мы хотели подражать Ему, и Он дал нам такую возможность: «Хотите подражать Мне? Хотите изображать царя на сцене? Хорошо. Почувствуйте себя царем. Люди будут вам аплодировать: „О, какой хороший царь!"».
 Каждый в материальном мире хочет играть какую-то роль. «Я хочу быть премьер-министром». «Я хочу быть крупным магнатом». «Я хочу быть начальником». «Я хочу быть философом». «Я хочу быть ученым». Люди пытаются играть эти роли, и Кришна предоставляет им такую возможность: «Хорошо, играйте».

 Однако все эти роли — бессмыслица. Просто сон. Как только вы просыпаетесь, всё, что было во сне, исчезает. Нет никакого тигра и никаких джунглей. Точно так же, по¬ка существует тело, душа может думать: «Я важный начальник. Я то, я это», но, когда телу приходит конец, все эти представления исчезают.
 Шри Кришна говорит: мртйух сарва-хараш чахам — «Я всепоглощающая смерть». Подумайте о своей прошлой жизни, представьте, что вы были царем или кем-то вроде того. На основании «Бхригу-самхиты» было установлено, что в прошлой жизни я был известным врачом с безупречным характером и не совершил ни одного греха. Не знаю, может быть и так, но я об этом ничего не помню. Что же мы знаем? Я мог быть известным врачом с хорошей практикой, но где все это сейчас? Все ушло в небытие.
 Наша связь с материей подобна сну. Мы не падали. Поэтому в любой момент мы можем восстановить свое сознание Кришны. Мы обретем освобождение, как только поймем: «Я не имею ничего общего с материей. Я просто вечный слуга Кришны». Порой, когда кошмар становится невыносим, мы просыпаемся. Точно так же мы в любой момент можем разорвать свою связь с материей, стоит лишь пробудить в себе сознание Кришны. «Да, Кришна –мой вечный господин, а я — Его слуга». Вот и всё. Таков путь. Большое спасибо.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

Рассуждения о вороне и кокосовом орехе. 

 Мы никогда не расставались с Кришной. Когда человек засыпает, он забывает себя. Во сне он видит себя в разных образах: сейчас я царь, говорящий вот так. В этом сне есть две категории: живое существо в качестве наблюдателя и объекты, которые оно наблюдает. Но как только сон кончается, "наблюдаемое" исчезает. Однако наблюдатель остается. Теперь он пребывает в своем изначальном состоянии. Наша разлука с Кришной имеет такую же природу. Мы грезим и наблюдаем это тело и множество отношений с другими объектами. Сначала приходит привязанность к удовлетворению чувств. Даже когда мы с Кришной, желание удовлетворять чувства присутствует. У живого существа есть потенциальная склонность к забвению Кришны и созданию атмосферы для независимого наслаждения. Например, кромку пляжа иногда накрывает вода, а иногда она обнажается и становится сухой, вода приходит и уходит. Наше положение точно такое же: иногда мы покрыты, иногда свободны, подобно песку на берегу моря, который скрывается приливом. Как только мы забываем, мы сразу же оказываемся во власти иллюзии, подобно тому как стоит нам уснуть, мы начинаем видеть сны. Поэтому мы не можем сказать, что мы не с Кришной. Как только мы пытаемся стать господином, нас сразу же покрывает Майя. Раньше мы были с Кришной в Его лиле, игре. 

 Однако это покрытие Майей может длиться очень, очень, очень, очень долго, поэтому множество циклов творения появляются и исчезают. Из-за этого длительного периода времени иногда говорится, что мы вечно обусловленные. Но это длительное время становится очень незначительным, когда душа по-настоящему возвращается в сознание Кришны. Как, например, мы засыпаем и нам кажется, что прошло очень много времени, но когда мы просыпаемся и смотрим на часы, то видим, что прошло всего лишь мгновение. Например, друзья Кришны – Брахма похитил их и, усыпив, продержал в таком состоянии в течение года, но когда они проснулись и вновь увидели перед собой Кришну, им показалось, что прошло одно мгновение. Так вот, это спящее состояние бытия называется обусловленной жизнью, и оно в точности напоминает сон. Хотя по материальному исчислению такая жизнь может длиться очень долго, как только мы возвращаемся в сознание Кришны, все это время кажется нам секундой. Например, Джая и Виджая. У них была своя лила с Кришной, но они были вынуждены спуститься сюда из-за своей небольшой ошибки. Им было даровано мукти, слияние с Брахмасаюджьей после того, как они трижды были убиты как демоны. Это освобождение Брахмасаюджья не является постоянным. Каждое живое существо хочет наслаждаться, но в Брахмасаюджье нет наслаждения. Там есть лишь вечное бытие. Поэтому, когда они не находят там трансцендентного наслаждения, они падают, соглашаясь на компромисс с материальным счастьем. Как, например, Вивекананда основал множество школ и больниц. Поэтому даже Господь Брахма тоже материален и хочет господствовать. Он может деградировать до микроба, но затем он может вновь подняться до сознания Кришны и вернуться домой, обратно к Богу. Таково положение дел. Итак, когда я говорю: "Да, есть вечная лила с Кришной", – подтверждением моим словам служит пример Джаи и Виджаи. Пока душа полностью не посвятила себя преданному служению Кришне, она будет достигать лишь Брахмасаюджьи и затем снова падать. Но когда душа, которая многие миллионы лет отказывалась участвовать в лиле Господа, наконец обретает сознание Кришны, этот период становится незначительным, как сон. Поскольку душа падает из Брахмасаюджьи, она считает, что это может быть ее источником, но она не помнит, что еще раньше была с Кришной. 

 Из всего этого следует, что, каким бы ни было наше прошлое, нам нужно как можно скорее обрести сознание Кришны и вернуться к Кришне. Если человек болен, лучше не терять время, выясняя, при каких обстоятельствах он заболел, а сразу приступить к лечению. На высокой пальме вырос большой кокосовый орех. На пальму села ворона, и орех упал на землю. Это увидели пандиты – люди эрудированные, сведущие во многих науках – и стали высказывать предположения: "Орех упал из-за того, что ворона задела ветку, на которой он рос"; "Нет, это просто совпадение: орех упал сам в тот момент, когда ворона села на пальму, поэтому ворона испугалась и улетела"; "Нет, это не совпадение – орех был очень спелым и упал из-за того, что ворона села на ветку" и т.д. и т.п. Что толку в подобных рассуждениях? Где бы вы раньше ни находились – в Брахмасаюджье или с Кришной в Его лиле, – в данный момент вы там не находитесь, поэтому самое лучшее, что мы можем сделать, – это развить в себе сознание Кришны и вернуться к Кришне, вместо того чтобы гадать, откуда мы пришли в материальный мир. Откуда душа пришла в этот мир, остается тайной: она могла прийти как из Брахмасаюджьи, так и из Кришна-лилы. Ясно одно: сейчас мы находимся в плену у Майи, и единственный способ освободиться из ее плена – обрести сознание Кришны и вернуться домой, обратно к Богу. Наше истинное положение – быть слугой Кришны, а быть слугой Кришны значит участвовать в Кришна-лиле. Прямо или косвенно, но мы всегда служим в лиле Кришны. Даже во сне. Как днем невозможно скрыться от солнечного света, так и душа никогда не может покинуть Кришна-лилу. Солнце может спрятаться за тучи, и тогда все вокруг станет сумрачным и серым, но все равно днем солнечный свет пробивается даже сквозь тучи. Я – неотъемлемая частица Кришны, поэтому я вечно связан с Ним. Наш палец всегда, даже когда болит, остается неотъемлемой частью нашего тела, поэтому мы заботимся о нем и стараемся вылечить, потому что это неотъемлемая часть. И точно так же, когда мы забываем о Кришне, Он приходит к нам Сам или посылает Своего представителя. Бодрствую я или сплю, я остаюсь тем же человеком. Как только я просыпаюсь и вижу себя, я вижу и Кришну. Как причина, так и следствие являются Кришной. Как, например, хлопок становится нитью, а нить становится одеждой, но изначальной причиной остается хлопок. Поэтому в высшем смысле все является Кришной. Когда мы не можем находиться в контакте лично с Кришной, мы контактируем с Его энергиями. 

 Поэтому возможности находиться вне лилы Кришны не существует. Однако одни условия отличны от других. Как, например, в водоеме и в зеркале есть наши отражения, но эти отражения разные. Одно – колеблющееся и нечеткое, а другое – неподвижное и отчетливое. Если мы не пребываем в сознании Кришны, мы не можем правильно увидеть свое истинное положение, поэтому знающий человек смотрит на всех живых существ как на одинаковые неотъемлемые частицы Кришны. Материальное существование имперсонально, так как моя истинная личность покрыта. Однако нам следует думать, что поскольку сейчас я покрыт этим телом и пребываю в нездоровом состоянии, я должен действовать так, чтобы освободиться от этого покрытия, а не рассуждать о том, как я оказался в таком положении. Вот он, орех, берите его и наслаждайтесь, это ваше первоочередное занятие. Бог не связан причиной. Он может изменить ситуацию, Он является Причиной всех Причин. Так что не тратьте понапрасну свое время на эту "кака-талия-ньяю", логические рассуждения о вороне и кокосовом орехе.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Шрила прабхупада говорит ,что душа сама захотела быть без Кришны и потом  попала под влияние Майи , а в стихе сказано "если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом?" то есть причиной была все таки энергия Бога . Здесь сказано "обладающей чистым сознанием",значит мысли отвернуться от Кришны у нее еще не было ,на тот момент как она попала под влияние внешней энергии Бога.

----------


## Толя

> Шрила прабхупада говорит ,что душа сама захотела быть без Кришны и потом  попала под влияние Майи , а в стихе сказано "если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом?" то есть причиной была все таки энергия Бога .


 Все верно, Кришна создал нас по своему образу и подобию. Джива захотела быть Богом, но это невозможно в духовном мире, ведь Господь уже есть  :smilies:  Чтобы джива могла наслаждаться, Господь устроил забвение. Вот сейчас вы решаете не быть слугой чувств, быть их повелителем, рано или поздно придете к этому. Возвращайтесь в духовный мир, в чем проблема? Желание наслаждаться, тогда наслаждайтесь, в чем проблема? Мы потихоньку понимаем, что в этом мире нет истинного счастья, благодаря Шриле Прапхупаде и его ученикам и ученикам учеников и т.д. Господь, вот я хочу вечного наслаждение духовного мира, только вот без Тебя, здесь. Почему я должен очищаться от какой-то непонятной скверны, я хочу "кувыркаться с женщиной", это же истинное наслаждение, зачем Ты меня мучаешь, создал бы все удобства. И что удивительно, Кришна все устроил, наш Дорогой Господь все так хорошо устроил. Существует 8 400 000 форм жизни, в нашей вселенной. Человеческая форма жизни предназначена для духовного возвышения, для развития отношений с Господом. Это огромная удача (см. чем отличается животное от человека и чего стоит получить человеческую форму жизни) чело(сознание) живот(сознание), человек и животное, даже имея человеческое тело, мы можем иметь сознание животного. Чтобы говорить о Боге, нужно возвысить сознание, иначе мы будем думать почему собакам просто, а у нас столько проблем, о чем думает, этот Бог??? Но в следующей жизни(см. Веды), у Вас будет именно то тело, в котором все ваши желания будут исполнены. Мы испытываем дискомфорт от животного счастья, просто потому, что эта не та форма жизни. Вы "залезли в машину" и говорите, о Творец, почему ты лишил меня возможности "летать", но автомобиль, это 100% ваших желаний в прошлой жизни. Кришна исполняет любые наши желания. Если Вы на 100% захотите вернуться к Богу, желание будет исполнено. Чтобы захотеть этого реально, нам дан метод, следовать ему или нет выбор каждого. Обвинять Бога, вечного друга всех живых существ, в том, что Вы не можете пускать паутину как Спайдермен, не разумно. Господь даст вам полазить по стенам в следующей жизни. Есть пример, женщина хочет ребенка, но она не может получить его моментально, ей нужно выйти замуж, забеременеть, выносить ребенка. Только человек может развиваться духовно, если мы хотим животного счастья, то просто стоим не в той очереди, и переживать не нужно, Кришна исполняет все наши желания.
Мы Выбираем сознание Кришны. Господь дает всем, всего что пожелают. Что же говорить о преданных которые посвятили жизнь Ему, что же говорить о тех, кто отдает все, что есть(хоть и все принадлежит Богу, Он истинный владелец всего сущего). Господь Сам непосредственно помогает своим преданным, Шри-Кришна-Санкритана гасит пожар обусловленного существования и дает возможность насладиться нектаром которого мы всегда жаждем. Кто познал Бога - познал все. Обретя сознание Бога[Кришны] мы получаем все блага, т.к. Господь является повелителем всех Своих бесчисленных энергий. Кто хочет вспомнить свои вечные отношения с Богом, встает по душ (нам нужно очиститься), кто хочет иного получает иное. Может возникнуть вопрос, от чего же мне святому очищаться? 
Здесь не стал писать. Почитайте Бхагавад Гиту, 16 главу "Божественные и демонические натуры". Если Вы подойдете под описания Божественных натур(ариев) и у Вас останутся тревоги и вопросы, почему Господь не справедлив, то я ничего не понимаю и видимо действительно есть ошибка.

----------


## Gennadijjj

Да я понимаю ,что джива захотела ,но мы здесь не об этом .

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Шрила прабхупада говорит ,что душа сама захотела быть без Кришны и потом  попала под влияние Майи , а в стихе сказано "если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом?" то есть причиной была все таки энергия Бога . Здесь сказано "обладающей чистым сознанием",значит мысли отвернуться от Кришны у нее еще не было ,на тот момент как она попала под влияние внешней энергии Бога.


*«Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал: О царь, если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом? Эта связь подобна сну, в котором спящий видит, как действует его тело» (Бхаг., 2.9.1).
*
Шрила Прабхупада далее объясняет, о чём говорится в этом стихе:
"Душа никак не связана с телом... Мысль о том, что мы связаны с телом, появляется из-за влияния иллюзорной энергии Кришны. Эта энергия вступает в действие, когда мы забываем о Кришне."

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Шрила прабхупада говорит ,что душа сама захотела быть без Кришны и потом  попала под влияние Майи , а в стихе сказано "если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом?" то есть причиной была все таки энергия Бога . Здесь сказано "обладающей чистым сознанием",значит мысли отвернуться от Кришны у нее еще не было ,на тот момент как она попала под влияние внешней энергии Бога.


Бесполезно говорить о том, что было "до", а что "после" в мире где нет времени в нашем понимании этого слова. Я захотел спать и энергия сна накрыла меня и я даже не заметил, как это произошло. Мое желание первично и потому я ответственен за все. Ответ на все эти "до и "после" содержится в притче про ворону и плод дерева тал. (См.выше). Плод упал от того, что села ворона или эти два события совпали и плод упал по другой причине? Спор об этом бесполезен и Прабхупада не поощрял такие дискуссии, которые ни к чему хорошему не приводят. На эти грабли мы уже наступали много раз.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Тема о возможных причинах падения дживы находится в категории важных тем раздела Философия. Там изложены все варианты этого понимания и мы предлагаем вам удовлетвориться тем, что там написано. Шрила Прабхупада не одобрял излишних споров по этой теме и Администрация Форума следует по его стопам. Тема закрыта

----------

